# New wine for Seniors.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

New Wine for Seniors ​









California vintners in the Napa Valley area, which primarily produce Pinot Blanc, Pinot Noir and Pinot Grigio wines, have developed a new hybrid grape that acts as an 

anti-diuretic! 

It is expected to reduce the number of trips older people have to make to the bathroom during the night.

The new wine will be marketed as





































*PINO MORE *










I HEARD IT










THROUGH THE GRAPEVINE​


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Moderator or not - that deserves an imprisonment.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*pinmor*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

made me smile at 01:08 this morning

Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It doesn't work - I wet myself just reading about it!!!!


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Excellent


----------

